# Easy way to fix separated corner bead



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's how you fix it, but is going to be really hard to match that texture. Might need to scrape that whole area and re-texture until you reach a break, like a corner. where any difference in texture will not be as obvious.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

dont use screws on corner bead, that's what nails are for.
after nailing run a piece of fiber glass mesh tape up the crack, but not too close to the corner.
take some painters tape and run it up the molding. when running your mud over the tape, float over the entire area between the door molding and the corner. Bumping you knife up against the smooth surface of the molding will eliminate alot of the rippling in the mud due to the texture.
as for the texture...it will be hard to match up unless you use a hopper. the can sprays you can buy at hd or lowes do not work for the depth of that texture.
I'd suggest if you do decide to go with the can textures to run your mud to very top of the door mold. In doing this you hide the transition from new to old by keeping it above eye level. Good luck


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i wouldnt be fiber taping anything here. and screws are perfectly fine. listen to chitownken. if you want you can run paper tape along the metal corner bead. or you can also pull it right off, prefill with a setting compound(easy sand 20,45,etc.) and use a no-coat ultra flex 325 for the corner and you can beat it with a baseball bat after but the no coat is not cheap for one corner.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

take it from somebody who has been finishing drywall for 23 years....use nails. using screws will cause the metal corner bead to buckle and not lay flat. The mesh will reinforce the fix...I agree with the quick-set but dont over do it or you'll end up with a bunch of chatter marks that will suck to try and sand out. 
dont over think this. the fix is simplistic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Metal corner bead as shown, drywall nails or staples- 9" on center, two coats of setting-type compound http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...sheetrock-metal-bead-trim-submittal-J1572.pdf

with paper tape (stronger than stretching mesh),http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-art...laster-joint-reinforcement-systems-en-PM5.pdf

mask and texture with a wallpaper brush or:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAxNLsBWFgI&feature=relmfu

Gary


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with drywallfinish.use nails.Most of the time when you use screws it will pull the bead and screw it all up.And corner bead is the only place i will use fiber glass tape its too hard to work with paper tape on corner bead.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

GBR in WA said:


> Metal corner bead as shown, drywall nails or staples- 9" on center, two coats of setting-type compound http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...sheetrock-metal-bead-trim-submittal-J1572.pdf
> 
> with paper tape (stronger than stretching mesh),http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-art...laster-joint-reinforcement-systems-en-PM5.pdf
> 
> ...


What are you an architect? I never see you answer a question you just refer people to specs.Just wondering


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you guys must be wreckless with your drills! you can adjust how deep the screws go in/out and how much it sucks it over, you have full adjustment. check with your knife/trowel for spacing. i rarely ever use metal corner bead anymore unless im fixing a damaged corner. i fit in a new piece with the old and i can adjust my corner bead to fix exactly with the other with screws. i always use new products like ultra flex for my corners because its such a better product. i only use fiber tape on wall repairs and sometimes my tapered joints. fiber tape doesnt bond as well as paper tape does


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ABDcrjwgq30/T...j7CEekcNvQY/s1024/Capture-outside-corners.JPG

this one says fasteners so screws,nails, staples, etc all works.
the only one i dont like is crimping, just about every crimped one i see is cracked and have you ever tried to pull off a corner that was crimped? comes off like nothing! 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/screw-spacing-corner-bead-91347/


----------

